#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  New Stats into Business Posts on Social Media from 2020.

## Bhavya

SocialInsider recently conducted a survey to analyze more than 22 million business posts on social media platforms like Instagram, Twitter, and Facebook to gather some insights into the latest engagement trends on social media. You can have a look at those insights in the below graphic.

----------

